# How Marijuana Could Help Glaucoma



## MMJSource (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello All,

Does Medical Marijuana helpful for Treat Glaucoma. How Marijuana Could Help Glaucoma!

Thanks


----------



## Archer01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes it can cure that disease but its use could conceivably make the vision loss from glaucoma worse.. Because marijuana does lower the eye pressure, it also lowers blood pressure. Lower blood pressure could result in reduced blood supply to the optic nerve, which in turn might harm the optic nerve.


----------

